# New spanish package available on 4dtv



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Posted at Satforums from an SRL dude.




SRL now has a Spanish Package Available. There will be 10 TV channels and 8 Audio Channels. Channel information we’ll be posted soon, here and or the website.

1 month – $11.99 / 3 months – $35.99 / 6 months - $59.99 / 12 months – $109.99

Call for details. 1-800-432-8876


SPANISH PACKAGE (Spanish Lanuguage Services)

Canal 52 MX C4-550 
Casa Club TV C4-661 
Cine Mexicano C4-251 
CineLatino C4-250 
CNN en Espanol C4-580 
Discovery en Espanol C4-650 
Fox Sports En Espanol C4-450 
History Channel en Espanol C4-651 
MTV Espanol C4-802 
Toon Disney Espanol C4-660


----------

